# 1450-109 trans



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Do these use same parts for the trans and hyd, have a chance to buy a 1450 for parts cheap!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What are you comparing? These?? If you are trying to compare a Cub Cadet 109 to a Cub Cadet 1450, the only way to know interchangeability is to go through the parts manuals for both of the components you are considering.

As far as the hydrostatic transmissions are concerned, the 1450 will replace the 109, but they are different internally. Will not work the other way as the 109 is only rated for ten horsepower.


----------

